# Can someone recommend a piano song?



## arcturus

Hi everyone, 

Just wondering if anyone may have a piano song suggestion for me. I guess im at an intermediate level (but nothing special) and have just finished raindrop prelude and Kinderzenen Op.10 and Op.1 and now I want to take a break and learn some slightly easier songs around the 2-4 minute range. The kind of songs you can master in a few days to a week. So i can increase my song repitoire.

A while ago I learnt "Les plaintes d'une poupée" by Franck Cesar which i love and also "The Well tempered clavier" by Bach and was just wondering if there are any songs out there which sound great like these 2 which i may have not heard yet. maybe ever so slightly more difficult. Preferably no Chopin or Bach. 

thanks everyone.  Happy playing!


----------



## Rachmanijohn

You want a piano song or a piano piece? I can suggest plenty of piano pieces.


----------



## arcturus

some songs if you would (around the 2-5 min mark.) preferably not common ones. perhaps by classical or romantic composers that most people havent heard much from. for example Franck Cesar. 

Please no bach or chopin  lol I only say no bach and chopin because im already aware of the easier songs they have So....just trying to see if theres others songs out there i havent heard of before. 

thanks a lot Rachmanijohn!


----------



## ahammel

Some of Mendelssohn's _Songs without Words_, perhaps? I don't think they're meant to be particularly challenging.

Brahms' A-flat major waltz good fun.


----------



## Ravndal

ahammel said:


> Some of Mendelssohn's _Songs without Words_, perhaps? I don't think they're meant to be particularly challenging.
> 
> Brahms' A-flat major waltz good fun.


Songs without words vary. Some of them is very challenging.


----------



## Matsps

Pretty well known but if you want something like that Cesar piece: 




Less simple, more fun, but also popular: 




Less well known are the Alkan Esquisses, which are generally reasonable to play and beautiful. 
Example:


----------



## moody

arcturus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone may have a piano song suggestion for me. I guess im at an intermediate level (but nothing special) and have just finished raindrop prelude and Kinderzenen Op.10 and Op.1 and now I want to take a break and learn some slightly easier songs around the 2-4 minute range. The kind of songs you can master in a few days to a week. So i can increase my song repitoire.
> 
> A while ago I learnt "Les plaintes d'une poupée" by Franck Cesar which i love and also "The Well tempered clavier" by Bach and was just wondering if there are any songs out there which sound great like these 2 which i may have not heard yet. maybe ever so slightly more difficult. Preferably no Chopin or Bach.
> 
> thanks everyone.  Happy playing!


These are not songs---songs are sung by someone.
Except in the case of works labelled "Songs Without Words".


----------



## arcturus

Thanks everyone! 

great recommendations!!

I started on a couple of them this week. Its nice to have some pieces like this that i can do at my level. The songs without words are great. Although some seem a bit bland the first one is cool.


----------



## worov

Try this one :






It doesn't get easier than this (or better).


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

How about In The Morning Light by Yanni?
I guess if I, a complete beginning, can learn the first half of it with little difficulty, it should be easy for you.
It's also not that long a piece.


----------



## Cosmos

These two suggestions may not be for everyone, but I'll offer them anyway. They come form Liszt's darker, late-years piano music, and give off a mood of death and depression

Nuages Gris (Grey Clouds)




La Lugubre Gondola no. 1 (Funeral Gondola)





If you want something happier, there's his popular Consolation no. 3




Or, Chopin's delightful Prelude no. 7


----------



## arcturus

Thanks everyone!

I actually went back to Chopin and did both prelude no7 and prelude opus28 no.20 yesterday. Just got to clean em up now. 

Finished waltz in A Minor too by Brahms but its hard to play it at a quick tempo. Its one of those ones i will have to play a thousand times before i get it flowing right. 

Going to perfect all these then get back to Clair de lune where i left off. 



If anyone wants a really easy one i suggest prelude opus 28 no.20 although it has a few big stretches.


----------



## SergeOfArniVillage

worov said:


> Try this one :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't get easier than this (or better).


Wow, never heard this before. This is a delightful 40 second miniature ... It's hard to make a piece this short and easy, yet make it musical. Great suggestion.


----------



## worov

> Wow, never heard this before. This is a delightful 40 second miniature ... It's hard to make a piece this short and easy, yet make it musical. Great suggestion.


I love it too. I had a hard time finding the sheet music for this. It's been out of print for a long time. Sadly the piece is never performed.


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

Fur Elise is a great piece for you, but you may not like to because of its popularity. Some might want to try something new, you know? But I would consider purchasing a book of Sonatinas. They are not a bad thing to consider for the intermediate level.


----------



## treeza

Beethoven Bagatelle in g minor or movement 2 pathetique.


----------



## tomhh

Hi all.I suggest Tchaikovsky's children pieces or Waltz by various composers.Though the tempo of Waltz may be a little bit fast,it's still easy to learn.


----------



## worov

Try this one :


----------



## Knut Lurasens Halling

Sibelius has some nice piano pieces that are almost never played. For example this:





Technically very easy, but more difficult than you think to interpret well.


----------

